# If you HATE honda... looky here.



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

OK all you honda haters have a gander at this and THEN tell me all honda owners are ricers:

Viper vs Civic 
http://www.cheesefrog.com/frog/cheezevsal.mpg 












































specs:
98 B18B swap 
9.0:1 JE 81.5mm 
crower rods 
STR block guard 
crower 402 cams 
crower springs and retainers 
GTP porting 
rev hard cast manifold 
STR intake 
850cc injectors 
ferrea comp valves 
innovative T3 60-1 stage 5 turbine 4 bolt discharge 
tial 40mm wastgate and BOV 
AEM cam gears 
Hondata 2b 
clutchmasters stage 5 
Jun chromoly flywheel 
quaife LSD 
MSD 6al, blaster ss coil 
DMH performance 3 in Ecutout 
factory honda DX exhaust 
greddy profecb 
Walbro 255 intank 
AEM fuel rail and reg. 

Here is a video of the civic running a Honda 600F4i 
http://www.cheesefrog.com/frog/civicvsgsxr750.mpg 

Civic vs. Heads/Cam LS1 Camaro M6 
http://www.cheesefrog.com/frog/ajvscary.wmv 

Civic vs. Heads/Cam 383 LS1 TA M6 
http://www.cheesefrog.com/frog/civicvsta.avi 

************************** 

Here is the site of the builder of the Civic & the Viper 
http://www.house-of-power.com/ 

The Viper runs 
[email protected] off the bottle 
[email protected]+ on the bottle 

And a Video of the viper at the track. 
http://www.house-of-power.com/images/albert.mpg 


Here is a quote from the mechanic. 
I built the viper and the civic. The viper makes 570whp and 590 tq on motor. The viper was full in it. The viper makes about 1000whp on the 2 stage nitrous. The best the viper has run is a 10.76 @ 133 on motor and a 9.63 @ 150 on the nitrous. We will have new vids after this weekend at the track. Im hoping for mid 10s at around 135-137mph on slicks for the civic. 

Jason 

EDIT: I found this on another forum first... dont shoot me.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Oh man, I LOVE how he's still got the factory muffler. That's too awsome! Total sleeper!!!!

Reminds me of a guy I saw one time that took a first gen Z24 and did a 350 RWD conversion. He ran dual exhaust, but one of the mufflers was under the car, so you could only see the factory looking one in the back.


----------



## Pinoy138 (Feb 24, 2003)

This is in reference to the Civic/GSXR750 link. What was that video trying to prove? Even with all those mods, there is no way that Civic could pull a competent rider on a Gixxer 750 off the line, roll on, whatever. That bike runs the 1/4 10.26 @ 135 . and tops out at 172mph STOCK. 

I love my car but I laugh when anything on four wheels even attempts to screw with me on my bike. Sorry guys two wheels are better than four.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I dont remember exactly, but that civic ran a 10 something 1/4. But I really doubt it would hit 170+. But I could be wrong.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

OOOOO so when you view the honda HATING thread you guys can post all you want, but once you see a nice honda you cant at least say its a nice car? 80 views and only 3 posts thats terrible. I think its an amazing car and deserves a little credit even if you say "nice" or "I'd drive that" or "I dont remember exactly, but that civic ran a 10 something 1/4. But I really doubt it would hit 170+. But I could be wrong."


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

if you have money to spend why not, but my grandma can take both with her wheel chair and a 50 shot of nos


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

haha I usually don't read this section, too much hatin' but this is one bas ass civic. Sleeper look $$$


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

that civic doesn't look too bad it doesn't have a huge whale tail or nothing to make it look outragously rice


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Nice Civic and it looks to be done with taste. Not the stereotypical riceboy build. What's with the hate?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Wow. That is the ultimate sleeper, just the way things ought to be done.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd drive it, lol, I don't want the clear convers oraltezza lights. Besides that I've always liked gs-r's


----------



## LlUSPEED (Mar 27, 2003)

i like it... its the fastest car out there


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

first of saying all honda boys are ricers is a generalization i dont think anyone here believes that anyone that has a a honda is automatic rice and for someone to think and think that people in the non-honda community or misguided. If something is done well people appreciate it no matter the car it performs well people appreciate it. As for the videos it's really hard to judge anything since its so dark for one and you really can't see how fast they are really going considering the camera is in motion along with the car. The only video that gave some kind of impression was the viper on drag strip. Now as for the car itself it's a good car done well and if goes like you say it does then good its got speed to shut alot of people up and that's all that ever matters whatever you drive. Yes Nice Car.


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

sweetaZZ civic


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *OOOOO so when you view the honda HATING thread you guys can post all you want, but once you see a nice honda you cant at least say its a nice car? 80 views and only 3 posts thats terrible. I think its an amazing car and deserves a little credit even if you say "nice" or "I'd drive that" or "I dont remember exactly, but that civic ran a 10 something 1/4. But I really doubt it would hit 170+. But I could be wrong." *


What do you want me to do? Say its the baddest car on the planet? That I have to have it? 
The guy deserves credit. He made a fast car and didnt feel the need to fuck it up with any huge wings or bodykits. It may be fast, but I can honestly say I would rather have my car. (Actually, I would take his car. Then sell it to someone who would pay $20K for it, buy my car back, and have $17500) Its still a civic. And there are 100 million of them.
5.0 Mustangs can be made fast as hell. Just because they are quick, doesnt mean I have to like it.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

^^^
Foolish people who say "Its still a civic" prove my point exactly.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

So now im foolish for not liking civics? I guess im foolish for not wanting a cavalier too. And Dodge can keep its SRT-4. And what it your point?
If I like a car, I like it. If I dont, then I dont. The fact that it can run a 10 sec. 1/4 doesnt make me like the car any more.

Im not trying to be an asshole. But dont say Im foolish just because a 10 second civic isnt going to change my mind. An 8 sec. 5.0 wont make me like mustangs.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

*sorry.*

eh maybe your right... I've been thinking of a witty comment for a comeback but I got nothing on this one, I'm just kinda tired and in a pissed off mood about stuff. I'm gonna appologize on this one. Looks like I'm foolish now for calling you foolish. My bad.

But you gotta admit if thats a pretty sweet sleeper.

and on that note I'm off to bed.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

yeah, its one hell of a sleeper.

And im having one of those days too.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I agree with everyone here. its a nice sleeper. not riced out with stickies, not even clear corners.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

nice ass car good taste


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*ehh, it still a civic =-)*


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

its cool


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

i have seen a lot of civics before, but not as sweet as this one. great job on the sleeper look!


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

that is a bad ass civic, and i think its a non vtec motor


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

> specs:
> 98 B18B swap


Non-VTEC.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

For all of you that think Honda's ARE the aboslute shit though.....there is this:

http://www.teamnabr.com/videos/civicreality.wmv

WBB might get cranky, but this one makes me laugh my ass of EVERY time.

Remember....ANY car can be bad ass, but ANY car can be made fun of too


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

lmao, nice video, good sound effects


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

hahahaha...the civic nation commercial crackz me up tooo!!!!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

IMO whoever added those sound effects messed up a good commercial. Its a good video with some decent vehicles in it.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

That civic is a great sleeper! I have to admit, that muffler makes me look twice!

On a side note that Vipe sounds bad ass!


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *IMO whoever added those sound effects messed up a good commercial. Its a good video with some decent vehicles in it. *


Ive heard that on an insanity test before. Its got a picture of Michael Schumacher's Ferarri and you are supposed to look at it for 60 seconds without laughing. Pretty much impossible.

Caution: Insanity Test 

If you are at work you may want to turn off your speakers. But it kind of defeats the point.

There are some pretty good cartoons on that site too.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

First off who said ALL Honda owners are ricers????

No doubt there is more Honda Rice than any other import, but to say ALL is a little over the top.. To ignor the fact that a lot of nice cars carry the H is wrong...even if they are still torque'less


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I believe it stems to all the "Stupid Honda rice boys suck...." posts before I began regulating.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

green se-r said:


> *lmao, good sound effects *


Yup! Good imitation, it almost soulds like a honda.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

sleepers kick ass


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Its a nice Honda I'll give the guy that. Thats a lot of money dumped into that motor. however, I could only call it a sleeper based upon its looks. I imagine when that thing cranks up its a totally differant story. The sounds it would emit would be differant than any "rice" honda you've ever seen.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I guess I just don't care about Hondas. That is why I am on a Nissan forum. Please return to our local programming. Thank you.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

well as a person into cars I would figure you would respect ANY car that has power, not just nissans... I guess thats why you read a post about hondas....

if you were on a whale forum and saw something about dolphins would you be that rude?

please retun to the previous programming. Thank YOU.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Haha.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Caution: Insanity Test


 This is hilarious! I would deem myself to be legally insane because when I heard a voice, I lost it quickly


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

the first time it backfires (about 5 seconds in) i loose it.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Oh my god the insanity test killed me that was hilarious the honda video spoof cracked me up as well i dont think anyone should be offended by the video for it is a SPOOF yeah there as some nice cars there we wil never know nice since its a commercial but nothing was ruined and it isnt going to kill honda's reputation. Manofacturer's don't create rice owner's do. Also agreeing with UpChuck just because a car is amde fast doesnt mean you have to like it. I mean come on in the classic Ford vs Chevy battle if someone with a mustang gets smoked by a vette do you think that they would suddenly jump ship? NO they may give it credit but they would alot would still "rather have their mustang". you can make a mustang with 1000 HP sure you give it credit and its a powerful mustang not going to make me buy one any sooner. I also love the well you wouldnt take it if someone gave it to you or you won it? Sure I would but i would take it and sell and use the money elsewhere but thats just me. Just because you displayed a good car of a manufacturer that someone doesnt care doesnt necessarily mean it will change their mind. I don't hate honda but i read this thread in order to see what was said if there was some validity to it or just retardation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

I love the e-cutout!! cant wait till I get mine open header or stock exhaust.... WOO HOO


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

The only Hondas I don't like are the ones with the giant wings or tons of stickers all over and unmodified car. It's the same with any brand of car for me. I don't think all Honda owners are ricers, I've seen some pretty nicely done Hondas.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

green se-r said:


> *that is a bad ass civic, and i think its a non vtec motor *


Whoever owns that car is one smart person. Wanna know why. Non-Vtec. Vtec doesn't mean shit if you run high rpm all the time, it will just add a lot of stress on the valvetrain. Nice car though, great work, but I would rather see that work done to a earlier generation coupe.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha, its all about the handeling  balanced power


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

This is my first post here, and I must say I am genuinely impressed with all of you for giving us Civic owners some respect. Far too often ignorant people assume my car is slow because it has an "H" on the hood, but then make excuses when they are beaten. I also hate ricers, they make a bad name for Hondas. It's a long story the reason a CR-X owner is on a nissan forum, but if you really have to know I'll tell you. Again thank you all for recognizing that not all Honda owners got their start watching that stupid movie.


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Whoever owns that car is one smart person. Wanna know why. Non-Vtec. Vtec doesn't mean shit if you run high rpm all the time, it will just add a lot of stress on the valvetrain. Nice car though, great work, but I would rather see that work done to a earlier generation coupe. *


 Can't say I agree with you there, VTEC is a beautiful thing. People usually pick a non-VTEC motor to 1. save money 2. they have lower (factory) compression.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

what do you have done to your CR-X? Pics? and why ARE you visiting a nissan board (I had to ask)?

PS welcome to the boards


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks dryboy, I came here to ask the guy swapping the skyline motor into the 350Z if he was going to put turbos back on it. I knew better, I realize it would be stupid to swap in the 2.6 without turbo. Basically a lot of doubters, smack-talkers on Civichatchback.com were getting nowhere discussing the outcome of the swap so I registered here so I could just ask him. Mission accomplished!

Also, someday I hope to build a 240sx or (fingers crossed) import a Pulsar Sunny whatever with the SR20DET transversal and AWD. That thing is sweet!!! 

About my CR-X, I never will get rid of that car. Any other car would be in addition to it. Funny you should ask about pics, I just took some yesterday, but no digicam, so getting the pics up will be slow. I'll paint a mental picture to tide you over; Newly repainted red CRX Si, NO STICKERS, nothing shaved, total stock appearance except for the lowered stance (1.25" level) and Greddy cat-back MX series (2.5" piping-stainless). Just completed a B16A swap two weeks ago in the garage. This car is very fast now, and I haven't done bolt-ons yet. (Yet...) Sometimes I ride on the Rota Slipstreams when I'm feeling saucy, but usually I stay with the stock Si wheels, if there's enough tread on them. damn I typed a lot, sorry!


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

kotomile said:


> *Thanks dryboy, I came here to ask the guy swapping the skyline motor into the 350Z if he was going to put turbos back on it. I knew better, I realize it would be stupid to swap in the 2.6 without turbo. Basically a lot of doubters, smack-talkers on Civichatchback.com were getting nowhere discussing the outcome of the swap so I registered here so I could just ask him. Mission accomplished!
> 
> Also, someday I hope to build a 240sx or (fingers crossed) import a Pulsar Sunny whatever with the SR20DET transversal and AWD. That thing is sweet!!!
> 
> About my CR-X, I never will get rid of that car. Any other car would be in addition to it. Funny you should ask about pics, I just took some yesterday, but no digicam, so getting the pics up will be slow. I'll paint a mental picture to tide you over; Newly repainted red CRX Si, NO STICKERS, nothing shaved, total stock appearance except for the lowered stance (1.25" level) and Greddy cat-back MX series (2.5" piping-stainless). Just completed a B16A swap two weeks ago in the garage. This car is very fast now, and I haven't done bolt-ons yet. (Yet...) Sometimes I ride on the Rota Slipstreams when I'm feeling saucy, but usually I stay with the stock Si wheels, if there's enough tread on them. damn I typed a lot, sorry! *


Sounds like a pretty nice car, put the pics up whenever you get them! Also, welcome!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

kotomile said:


> *Can't say I agree with you there, VTEC is a beautiful thing. People usually pick a non-VTEC motor to 1. save money 2. they have lower (factory) compression. *


I know several guys that run non-VTEC motors for the simple fact that a modded motor ment to rev high has almost no real purpose for a timing system that gives it low end power. You take away a variable timing system and it's less stress on the valvetrain which results in a more reliable motor. It will also produce less vibrations at higher rpm, which is Honda's flagship. If you want a daily driver yet want to rip apart a few punks on the weekends, go VTEC, if you drive your car at high rpm all the time like me, go non-VTEC. I actually find VTEC interesting, but not exactly a beautiful thing. Ever heard of Valvetronic? Now that's a timing system. PS, y'all prolly going kill me, but a guy is trying to sell me his Civic, and i'm interested


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

If you want to run high RPM all the time, you would not want a non-VTEC motor. The highest factory rev limit for a Honda non-VTEC is 7000 RPM in the Integra LS and JDM ZC. If you want to run high RPM ALL THE TIME, go with a set of VTEC killer cams from TODA racing. That way your block is made to rev high and you'll get nice top end power. But you will not idle smoothly at all with that setup, killing Honda's flagship smoothness. Of course you COULD build a LS motor for high-RPM but again, the issue of smoothness. I won't kill you, what year / model Civic?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

*i love it*

dude, that is the best sleeper i've ever seen in my life. but the only thing i'm wondering is how do you move so much air from that turbo out the stock exhaust. Great job on the car, and keep up on the mustang killin.:banana:


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

I think he has a butterfly valve in there somewhere.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

It's a 95 coupe. I do believe it is an EX model, which is the D16 VTEC, right?


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

If it is a VTEC in 95 the engine code will be d16z6. If it is non-VTEC the code will be d15b7. But yes I believe the EX is VTEC. Easier way: it will say VTEC on the valve cover if it is. SOHC VTECs only make 127 hp though, if you want that car to be fast you're gonna hafta get a wing and like, 7 yellow stickers. JP!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

IF I buy a Civic, and that's a big if, there will be no stickers or 2 foot high wings. 127bhp, i'll have to do a motor swap. I hate SOHC though.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

RANT MODE ON!!!

I give this guy a lot of credit. Like a few have said, I like it. It's simple, clean, and DAMN fast. I mean some Civic's I like, some I don't. Some CRX's, some not. The only thing that plays a factor in if I like a car or not, is 1. If they put money into the motor as well as looks. Or 2. If they have wheels before a body kit! LoL. No, but ANY, I mean ANY car(well, mostly), usually I like w/o a kit with just simple wheels. It's not the fact of what car it is, it's the fact that if he puts a wing, stickers, and TAILLIGHTS before he does maybe like an intake or something, that to me is ricey. Not a ricer, but ricey. I mean why waste money on a wing that doesn't help at all, when you could spend HALF that on an intake? Now car shows, that's a different story. A lot of those are not meant to race, but some I like. I give this guy crazy props for being so nice looking and freaky fast. Sorry, I'm rambling, this is just a subject that KILLS me when Domestic people call me a ricer for owning an import. Oh well.

And to the VTEC opinions, I am kind of inbetween. Because think about it, ok high rpm's, you don't want VTEC. And since he's turbo, that turbo is doing the job just fine, almost taking place of VTEC, except earlier! BUT, the other half of me is saying he could have gone VTEC, because by the time the turbo is fully spooled, it's way earlier than his VTEC kicks in, by at least 1500 rpm's. So it would have helped, but I agree, it was smart not to get VTEC. 

Nice cars anyways! RANT MODE OFF!!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

oh man im lovn this site, that civic was definately an asskikr, but i wonder how much money it took for him to do that! oh and the civic nation video clip is an instant classic.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

kotomile said:


> *
> 
> Also, someday I hope to build a 240sx or (fingers crossed) import a Pulsar Sunny whatever with the SR20DET transversal and AWD. That thing is sweet!!!
> 
> *


You can get a GTi-R for like $5,000 or less but it just wont be street legal!


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

Heh.. I'm not street legal now anyways. If I had 5k to blow I'd hop all over that. Where from?


----------



## GIANNI (Apr 28, 2003)

THAT CAR IS NICE BUT DONT BE POSTING HONDA CRAP ON THIS PAGE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I think the cocky newbie wants initiated. When you gain some senioraty or become the administater (Scott) then you can say what can and can't be posted on this forum. That Honda is awsome, don't talk shit when a car can and will own yours


----------



## GIANNI (Apr 28, 2003)

WE ARE AT THE NISSAN FORUM NOT THE LETS ADMIRER HONDAS SITE YOU MUST BE LOST. AND IM THE NEWBIE? YOU DONT EVEN KNOW WHERE U ARE.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Mods, can I bitch-slap the newbie, please 

First off, I am far from lost, 2nd, the forum title is Nissan vs. All, which also includes admiring other manufacturers cars and people's modded rides. I have read several threads on Honda sites and the DSM sire where I am a member, they have said several praises about Nissan, however, I have not read once about praising the Spec V. Get lost son.


----------



## GIANNI (Apr 28, 2003)

TGHE STOCK SPEC V WILL SPANK ANY STOCK CIVIC TELL YOUR BUDDIES TO PRAISE THAT! OH BY THE WAY ITS DSM SITE NOT SIRE. ONCE AGAIAN WHO'S THE NEWBIE????????


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

FUCK HONDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GIANNI (Apr 28, 2003)

GEAR HEAD THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

GIANNI, I have two words for you, punctuation and caps-lock; learn how to use both and stop trolling. If you have something valuable to say then say it, if not then stop posting. SuperSentra4203 is right, this is Nissan vs. *ALL*. Last time I checked, "all" was not limited to Nissan.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Can't we all just get along,  ?


----------



## jyan2852 (Apr 28, 2003)

nice car, but I see too many DXs around here with them fart mufflers doing 25 sec 1/4 runs...hehe


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

25 sec. LOL. With the way people around here drive M/T, that would be thier ET.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

kick ass!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

What the hell? How'd you get that image on there?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

right click the smiley on that page you posted (before you edited it ), go to properties, copy the location, paste its location in


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Lets give this a try*

This is for GIANNI and BORNGEARHEAD


----------

